# This Really Happened



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

While in sporting goods department of the Livingston, TX. Wal-Mart this morning; I happened to meet a young man that began telling me about how all the Pet Spoons on display were the "Wrong Size as well as Wrong Color" for Lake Livingston White Bass fishing. I voiced my difference of opinion and was very "Rudely" informed that I did NOT know anything about fishing this lake and he went on to tell me that he and two other inviduals caught 700....."YUP" you read it right.....700 White Bass in 2 hours on the Old 190 Roadbed last season.

When I informed him that this was not feasible because that meant they had to catch approximately 5.8 fish per minute; I was again rudely informed that I did NOT know anything about fishing.

Just thought I would share this story with all of you "Good Folks".

.....but....I am really so confused about how 3 fishermen/women could possibly catch 5.8 fish per minute for 120 minutes.....seems to me that they would get super tired.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Well I guess I don't know anything either!
Maybe he should be a guide! LOL!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, what a moron ... but it's not just Walmart, ha, they're everywhere. Good story, Roger. Doesn't it make you wonder, how these people function, thru life? Do they actually believe their own stuff? Sometimes, Walmart, can be a real freak show. LOL


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I probably would have told him his story was bullchit..... But anyway, I'd really like to see how you'll do on Livingston when you "learn" how to fish it Roger!!!!!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Did you check to see if he had my tackle box stolen two weeks ago??


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Goes around...*



Gofish2day said:


> Did you check to see if he had my tackle box stolen two weeks ago??


 Karma, Karl, Karma...


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

If you only had some pics to accompany that story, I'm sure they'd fit right in with the "people of Wal mart.com" series.....But I already have a mental image of the kind of folks you were talking to!!...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

What lure was he using?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Some people just think they know everything, I work with some people like that. And some people can't tell the truth if they tried.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

maybe he was using the dy-no-MITE Model Pet Spoon


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

wwind3 said:


> maybe he was using the dy-no-MITE Model Pet Spoon


lol.. that was the magic spoon for the day...


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Kinda reminds me of the man that works the counter at the Humble Academy. I listen to some of his stories and wonder if folks really believe his line of ****.


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL funny story.. with that amount of fish.. you said you are a game warden.. LOL i bet that will scare the lil sh%t out of him a lil.. haha


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Hail! I dun that on Conroe at the 1097 bridge a couple weeks ago!
I was using a # 99 green pet spoon with a purple feather and a custom 9/0 hook.

Just yank'um in the boat, pop the rod tip three times and they fall right off. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Well if it was me, I would have asked for lessons. Just a way to improve my fish production. (jk of course)
GoneFisn'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I bet he was using the old "Speed Spoon", loads the boat quick!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a feeling he was meaning 70 not 700......I would have to guess catching 700 with a pet spoon would involve trolling....with that it would probably take over 100 gallons of fuel to troll that long.
But forget all that....here's would have been the real question....How long did it take you and your friend to clean the fish....now I ve seen roger and SS clean fish....and they where moving about as fast as I move....which equals 1 fish a minute.....now lets figure that......700 fish....700 minutes....that equals....11 hrs 40 minutes (did i get that right) ok 2 people cleaning fish 5 hrs and what 50 min. Ouch...I cramp up after about an hour of straight cleaning....
And you should have asked him his advise on how to make the pet spoon better......as you grab a hand full of slabs.......


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Those cats can't do more than 1/minute? Hell, I used to do 2.5 red snappers per minute when I ran charters. But still, 700 fish is going to take forever. Also those guys didn't say that they KEPT 700 fish, just that they supposedly caught 700 of them in 2 hours, which is ludicrous.



bueyescowboy said:


> But forget all that....here's would have been the real question....How long did it take you and your friend to clean the fish....now I ve seen roger and SS clean fish....and they where moving about as fast as I move....which equals 1 fish a minute.....now lets figure that......700 fish....700 minutes....that equals....11 hrs 40 minutes (did i get that right) ok 2 people cleaning fish 5 hrs and what 50 min. Ouch...I cramp up after about an hour of straight cleaning....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

For the record, when I get rolling with an electric knife, it is a white bass every 20 seconds.


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Wow, what a moron ... but it's not just Walmart, ha, they're everywhere. Good story, Roger. Doesn't it make you wonder, how these people function, thru life? Do they actually believe their own stuff? Sometimes, Walmart, can be a real freak show. LOL


freakshow? www.peopleofwalmart.com

nuff said... and yes livingston is on there a couple times....

I grew up in Livingston... seems like everyone and their brother there is the best fisherman in texas....

From what I see here on 2cool... some of them i think actually are... I've learned a lot here, from real know-it-alls...


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Great Shuffle*



shadslinger said:


> For the record, when I get rolling with an electric knife, it is a white bass every 20 seconds.


 C'mon SS you meant it only takes you 20 seconds to shuffle away from a fish that needs cleaned! Or less, kinda a like the O'le Roadrunner when he had to go!LOL!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

bueyescowboy said:


> I have a feeling he was meaning 70 not 700......I would have to guess catching 700 with a pet spoon would involve trolling....with that it would probably take over 100 gallons of fuel to troll that long.
> But forget all that....here's would have been the real question....How long did it take you and your friend to clean the fish....now I ve seen roger and SS clean fish....and they where moving about as fast as I move....which equals 1 fish a minute.....now lets figure that......700 fish....700 minutes....that equals....11 hrs 40 minutes (did i get that right) ok 2 people cleaning fish 5 hrs and what 50 min. Ouch...I cramp up after about an hour of straight cleaning....
> And you should have asked him his advise on how to make the pet spoon better......as you grab a hand full of slabs.......


NO Ken. He meant 700. I was there and he repeated himself.....


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

"Actually it was 719 , but I rounded it down to an even number,cus you didn't look to smart... I was a tryin to help ya but you just wouldn't stop laughin at me and listen. " 


Just thought I would let yall see what the guy was probably thinking.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

You just can't argue with stupid. Best just to smile and leave 'em to their own dellusions.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

How about 342 LM Bass in one day, by myself? Dec. 18th 1984 Sam Rayburn.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Like I said - he stole my tackle box two weeks ago at april sound marina - conroe. There were some mean baits in there. 700 white bass per day - easy! I know he got $200 bucks.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Did the correct pet spoons, by chance, resemble a hand grenade?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL megafish! You know I'm too old to dance anymore!


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Maybe he had his gill net baited with those spoons. I know a guy that guided back in the 70's and 80's.He used a double speck rig would cut the bottom jig off and replace it with a painted lead spoon jig.We would bounce them on the 190 rd bed and when you got a bite set the hook then wait and you would get doubles.He told me his best day was two half day trips totaling a little over 400 fish. This was back before folks were trolling for them and there was no limit on white bass.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yea, SS I am goin get out my smartphone and time ya next time........not so much to see how fast you can clean the fish......I wanna see how many.......
I am old......and my hands start to cramp now....only 1 a minute.....


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

The merry-go-round of life takes all kinds to make it go!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

mchildress said:


> Maybe he had his gill net baited with those spoons. I know a guy that guided back in the 70's and 80's.He used a double speck rig would cut the bottom jig off and replace it with a painted lead spoon jig.We would bounce them on the 190 rd bed and when you got a bite set the hook then wait and you would get doubles.He told me his best day was two half day trips totaling a little over 400 fish. This was back before folks were trolling for them and there was no limit on white bass.


But he did not claim to catch 700 in 2 hours...lol. 400 in two half day trips was very possibly back then if you had 3 or 4 or more fishing. I have had two half day trips of 2 to 3 hours each last year where we caught 50 each trip. This still is Not 700 in 2 hours.....


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I had a fellow sit in my living room awhile back. As he was drinking my coffee he told me that the fish hatchery on Dale Hollow Lake had rainbow brood trout that weighed over 200 pounds.
I just smiled and did not disagree with him. 
I just remember what grandpa Scottie once said,"If a fellow tells you that he can make the jack of diamonds jump out of a deck of cards and spit apple cider in your ear, be careful how you respond. You might end up with an ear full of cider."


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

I am pretty sure I saw that guy last year. He had a couple of outriggers attached to his boat and they were trolling 6 rods per person with 3 pet spoons per rod..........


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I saw them do it...they were fishing down from us a little ways...and tearing them up!

Even more amazing was the poodle they had that jumped on a po-go stick the entire time...without ever falling!

Saw it with my own eyes! :wink:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You don't believe that each of them caught a fish every 31 seconds for 2 hours straight?

Me either.

Your hands would probably feel like they got caught in a meat grinder.

We have all probably had it happen where fish are schooling all around our boat, shad being knocked out of the water, and still at times you don't catch a fish every cast.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Whitebassfisher said:


> You don't believe that each of them caught a fish every 31 seconds for 2 hours straight?
> 
> Me either.
> 
> ...


Look at my face...does it look like I'm kidding?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Look at my face...does it look like I'm kidding?


Can you get closer to the screen...I can't see real well. :biggrin:


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

There's a website for them there city-fied folk. http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/

:rotfl:


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

O I catch 700 in 2 hours all the time. I don't even use a pole I just hang a corn dog over the side of the boat and they just jump in and into the icebox lol.
Sure wish I could find this kid wonder how he dose on trout and red fish. Maybe LMB need him to go with me and win some money 
James


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

This is why I do not shop at Wal-Mart. Just as bad as somebody saying they caught a fish this big that was huge and could break records.sad3sm


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

There are many people who still have not gotten over not getting to be the hall monitor or crossing guard. You have to feel sorry for them.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

East Texas: always the same. (Yep, thats where my family was from, and where I grew up.)

"I done seen it all."
~


----------



## BRP74 (Jan 5, 2010)

*YEAH - Sounds like he went fishin' w/ Ol' JACK...*

:headknock

*Yep - It's a fact "You Can't Fix Stupid"* 

the Story of Jack Schitt ...


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Or maybe he was using J.J.'s favorite bait "DY-NO-MITE!!!!"


----------

